# Comment lire ce qui a été tapé sur mon clavier ?



## arthemizya (28 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, 
Je suis suis nouvelle sur ce site et aussi sur mac, les ordinateurs sont pour moi un mystere absolu.
Comment puis je faire pour lire ce qui a été tapé sur mon clavier ?
Avant tout, est ce que c'est faisable ?

D'avance merci pour l'attention que vous porterez à ce message et joyeuses fetes !!


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2009)

bonjour

pas clair

tu peux pas lire ce qui est à l'écran?

edit
ou alors c'est une demande avec une erreur de vocabulaire ou incomplete

qui serait ENTENDRE le texte?
faire lire A VOIX HAUTE?


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (28 Décembre 2009)

Moi je pense qu'elle veut parler d'une sorte de façon d'enregistrer ce qui sera frapper sur son clavier
Une sorte de software espion qui retient toutes les touches que l'utilisateur utilise 
Pratique pour récupérer les mot de passes 
Enfin si j'ai bien compris, non ?

Je sais que ce genre de truc peut se faire sous linux en faisant des scripts ou autres on doit pouvoir y arriver sans trop de difficulté (bien sur utilisateurs avancés)


----------



## arthemizya (28 Décembre 2009)

Et bien je viens de me renseigner un peu, et apparement ce que je cherche s'appelle un keylogger, mais je ne sais pas trop ce que ca signifie si je mets ca sur mon mac.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h21 ----------

Et oui splinter tu as tres bien compris  
Px tu m'aider ?


----------



## pulsaracat (28 Décembre 2009)

si c'est un Keylogger que tu cherches, regarde ici...
je conaissais la version pc, c'est assez puissant, limite dangereux, puisqu'il y avait meme la possibilité de faire des copies d'ecrans a intervalles reguliers, et meme possibilité d'install a distance, en l'integrant a une application.... que tu offrais a ta petite amie par exemple ...  Un virus en fait...
Pas glorieux tout ça...


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2009)

Attention avec cette demande
car  des keyloggers ou autres outils peuvent etre à la fois vus comme de la surveillance légitime

comme de l'intrusion illégale  dans la vie privée des autres
et ca peut TE valoir des soucis, voire des poursuites


--
qu'est ce que tu cherches à faire exactement?
car il y a plein de possibles et plein de solutions


----------



## arthemizya (28 Décembre 2009)

Bon ...
J'ai voulu faire la grande et j'ai telecharger Keynote, est ce que j'ai fais une betise ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2009)

quel est le BUT de tout ca?
surveiller certes, mais qui et  pourquoi?

ca peut etre important car ca peut se retourner contre toi selon le contexte


----------



## arthemizya (28 Décembre 2009)

c'est pour faire une blague un peu potache à ma moitié.

comment puis je supprimer facilement ce logiciel une fois que j'ai eu ce que je voulais ?

pascal c'est gentil de te faire du soucis, mais je ne veux rien faire de mechant ou deplacé.


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Décembre 2009)

D'abord y'a que moi qui surveille ici.. d'abord


----------



## arrakiss (28 Décembre 2009)

Alors là c'est vraiment une blague de merde quand même.

Ma copine me fait ça, alors de un j'la dégage et j'appelle mon avocat héhé. Non mais ! tu es folle lol.

Un peu d'intimité quand même.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (28 Décembre 2009)

arthemizya a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis suis nou*velle *sur ce site





arthemizya a dit:


> c'est pour faire une blague un peu potache à *ma moitié*.


 bizarre...

à moins que cette moitié soit au masculin...
c'est pour voir s'il va sur des sites X ? 

c'est un peu risqué, ce genre de choses, on commence "en potache", et on sait pas comment ça finit...:casse:


----------



## arthemizya (28 Décembre 2009)

Bon, tu m'as fais culpabiliser, et voir que je pourrais peut etre tomber sur des trucs qui ne me regarde pas, comment puis je faire pour supprimer ce truc ?
 En moins d'une matinée j'ai à peine compris comment l'installer que je veux deja l'enlever et n'y arrive pas. Matinée de loose.  ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------

Non rien de tel, 
je voulais juste pirater sa page fb avant de partir en vacances.
Il peut bien mater les sites qu'il veut.


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Décembre 2009)

Nan nan, va au bout du procédé s'il te plaît... Trop facile  :rateau:


----------



## arthemizya (28 Décembre 2009)

Bon et bien je lui aie dis, ca m'evitera des problemes d'incomprehension, comme ca meme si je n'arrive pas a le supprimer on essayera ensemble.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h52 ----------

Hal tu es ma mauvaise conscience mais trop tard je lui ai dis, 
enfin... je lui aie envoye un mess pour dire que j'avais fais une bourde.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2009)

et voilà
une séparation en vue?



y a des """blagues""" qui peuvent faire bondir
si tu tiens vraiment à écorner la confiance entre toi et ton cheri , libre à toi

mais je déconseille


----------



## arthemizya (28 Décembre 2009)

J'ai compris ...
Et tu as raison, je suis allée dans le bureau et j'ai mis le truc dans la corbeille, est ce suffisant ou est ce que c'est juste inutile ? 
Et qu'il faut faire une "vraie" manip' 
Je n'avais pas mis de code sur cette "application" ou ... je ne sais pas comment ca s'appelle, enfin sur ce truc.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h09 ----------

J'ai l'impression d'avoir mille ans de retard en informatique .


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2009)

Alors autre conseil
AVANT de virer un outil
LIRE ce que dit le developpeur de l'outil sur la desinstall
car chaque outil a sa méthode  qui peut etre jeter, mais pas seulement , loin de là, et en particulier avec des outils de ce genre


----------



## arthemizya (28 Décembre 2009)

je le vois tjs dans elements recents ...


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2009)

ce qui est normal
----
d'où vient ce machin que t'as installé?
normalement ce n'est pas à moi de lire le mode d'emploi , c'est à toi...
et avant d'installer si possible


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Décembre 2009)

les femmes et l'informatique  :love:


----------

